
MLeap: Quickly Release Spark ML Pipelines - hollinwilkins
https://www.drivenbycode.com/mleap-quickly-release-spark-ml-pipelines/
======
hollinwilkins
Take a look at the full presentation from Spark Summit East here:
[https://spark-summit.org/east-2016/events/mlleap-or-how-
to-p...](https://spark-summit.org/east-2016/events/mlleap-or-how-to-
productionize-data-science-workflows-using-spark/)

